# Digital terrestial spanish TV in Spain



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone out here tell me whether there is a map online that I can view to see if digital terrestial TV is on in our village in Almeria, also I am told that you need a meter to set it up the same as a sky dish, is this correct, as I thought I could do it myself, but I don't have a digital meter, I do have a sky type little meter
Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Digital Terrestial tv should be broadcast from the transmitters on land the same as analogue signals,so it should be the same as here. People do get easily confused because satellite is also digital now but that is a differnt transmission system.
Also the tv transmission standards may vary in Spain. With analogue sets you had multi standards PAL,SECAM,NTSC etc and sound on different frequencies to ours. Why not ask someone in your area who has digital,I fear that it will be a different standard,unless of course you have a Spanish TV and set top box and aerial.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a spanish equivalent of the digitaluk site:
http://www.televisiondigital.es/Terrestre/Cobertura/
Enter the postcode and it will show the signal prediction.
This site may also help:
http://www.tdt1.com/
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think you will need a Spanish set top box to receive their digital TV. Whilst the digital encoding DVB-T is the same across the EU the baseband, the signal prior to encoding and therefore decoding, is different to that of the UK. A little research reveals Spain uses PAL-B/G whereas here in the UK it is PAL-I. The video bandwidth and the sound carriers are different on these systems. You should be able to get a picture but not sound with a UK set top box or Freeview TV?

peedee


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julie
When we are fitting our Sat Systems for brits to get UK TV we find nowadays that many people have flat screens with built in freeview receivers. So we put (If they want) a Spanish digital aerial (the yellow one) on the same pole as the sat dish and tune it in . Generally they get a good 25 channels extra over the UK channels. This is good for those practising their spanish or even the motorsport and footie fans. Tuning is generally point the aerial to the nearest large city and you will expect to get a good signal from a transmitter. Here we point to Torrevieja, Orihuela or Alicante all have transmitters. If you dont have a flat screen then buy a digibox in your local Bricolage or sometimes from Lidl. I expect your TV to be multi standard so overcoming the Pal BG/I problem which will only show crackling sound if you are on the wrong one. So set the digibox to Pal BG using the menu on your TV.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you are using a set top box then the B/G or I setting will not make any difference as you are outputting an analogue audio signal. It is only when receiving an analogue TV signal that it is important.
If you have a TV with digital receiver built in, carry out a full factory reset and then set the country to Spain. You can still keep the menu language as English so no worries when you change back.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Julie
> I expect your TV to be multi standard so overcoming the Pal BG/I problem which will only show crackling sound if you are on the wrong one. So set the digibox to Pal BG using the menu on your TV.


Ah there speaks a man with practical experience instead of someone long retired and trying to keep up with technology. Thanks for making me think a bit more Gerry. Of course you can use a UK set top box....To clarify, it is the TV itself which is critical and must be capable of being set for Spain's PAL system.

peedee


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

peedee said:


> Of course you can use a UK set top box....To clarify, it is the TV itself which is critical and must be capable of being set for Spain's PAL system.


Spanish TVs are fully compatible for external UK equipment i.e VCRs, DVDs, satellite boxes etc, as long as they're connected by SCART.

A Spanish DTT box will work perfectly on a UK TV as will a UK DTT box on a Spanish TV.

The only problems will occur if trying to watch analogue broadcasts as the PAL sound is not compatible, unless the TV lets you change the country..


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tv*

Thanks all, for the help


----------

